# slipping bits in collet adapter



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi folks. 
Recently, I was cutting a 1/4X1/4 dado with a 1/4 spiral with a PC in a table. After about 12", the bit began to raise up out of the collet adapter. This happened again, after I changed bits from a down to up spiral.
I really can't tighten the collet nuts any tighter. 
I have several adapters but, didn't change that. Should have I? 
Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If it's just the bit, try changing adaptors but, if the adaptor is sliding out with the bit. It's the collet nut.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Ken. 
It's the bit. I will change adapters.


----------



## boldford (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not too sure its likely to happen Stateside but here in Europe there's the slight possibility of being supplied with 6mm shank cutters instead of 1/4". As you may expect a 1/4" collet won't grip a 6mm shank very well at all.


----------



## sax13 (Jan 27, 2009)

some time cheap is the way to go. i asume you are using a steel adptr. if you try a fibre adapter you will have better luck. hardened shanks on h.s. tooling and solid carbide dont grip well on some collets. fibre collet are around 7.00 and work great. bob.


----------

